# Conduit spacing chart.



## greatwestern

:thumbsup:

Very useful information ! 

Thanks again.


----------



## chenley

Ooh, that will come in handy. Thanks MD :thumbsup:


----------



## BryanMD

Thanks for the bump greatwestern.
And thanks to MD... very useful item. Saved.


----------



## Celtic

IMHO, I don't believe MD has worked a day in this trade in YEARS...

http://www.selfhelpforums.com/showthread.php?p=22697


LOL


----------



## user4818

Celtic said:


> IMHO, I don't believe MD has worked a day in this trade in YEARS...
> 
> http://www.selfhelpforums.com/showthread.php?p=22697
> 
> 
> LOL



When you're collectively an active member of a half dozen or so forums, it must be hard to get any work done. :laughing:


----------



## Bkessler

MDShunk said:


> When you're laying out multiple knockouts in a panel, it's helpful to know the spacing of one conduit to another, center to center. To use the chart, do as follows. If you have, for instance, a 1" conduit next to a 1/2 inch conduit look up 1/2" on the top of the chart and 1" on the left hand side. You can see that the proper spacing is 1-3/4" apart CENTER TO CENTER.


 They should print that on the benders.....that would be nice.


----------



## Celtic

Bkessler said:


> They should print that on the benders.....that would be nice.



There a metal one floating around in cyber space some where...you lay it right on your enclosures to mark center-center w/whatever backer [wall, 7/8" strut, 1 5/8", etc] you have.

I thought I had saved the link...MIA


----------



## 480sparky

Celtic said:


> There a metal one floating around in cyber space some where...you lay it right on your enclosures to mark center-center w/whatever backer [wall, 7/8" strut, 1 5/8", etc] you have.
> 
> I thought I had saved the link...MIA


Does this ring a bell?


----------



## Celtic

480sparky said:


> Does this ring a bell?


...with my head in it :laughing:





















I saw that a few years back....looked cool.


----------



## amptech

I've had one for a couple of years now. Very handy and fast.


----------



## Rockyd

What makes me nuts is the "pre-punched cans". Much rather have a clean top, or bottom, without any marks!


----------



## 480sparky

Rockyd said:


> What makes me nuts is the "pre-punched cans". Much rather have a clean top, or bottom, without any marks!


Amen! Gimme a flat piece of steel. I'll make my own holes, thank you very much.

Other than 1900 boxes, _nothing_ should have factory KOs.


----------



## MDShunk

Rockyd said:


> What makes me nuts is the "pre-punched cans". Much rather have a clean top, or bottom, without any marks!


Sometimes they're handy, but I often wish they'd ship both types of end panels (punched and unpunched) in the box and let us pick.


----------



## user4818

480sparky said:


> Amen! Gimme a flat piece of steel. I'll make my own holes, thank you very much.
> 
> Other than 1900 boxes, _nothing_ should have factory KOs.


Not even a residential load center? :blink:


----------



## electro916

Peter D said:


> Not even a residential load center? :blink:


No, because it will keep all the DIY'ers out of the panels because they cant figure out how to get the romex conn in the panel:thumbsup:....

..But then I could just envision a DIYer taking the panel cover off and running romex in the front and leaving the cover off.:yes:


----------



## user4818

electro916 said:


> No, because it will keep all the DIY'ers out of the panels because they cant figure out how to get the romex conn in the panel:thumbsup:....
> 
> ..But then I could just envision a DIYer taking the panel cover off and running romex in the front and leaving the cover off.:yes:


Yes, trying to modify a product so it's not DIY friendly is a losing game.


----------



## 480sparky

Peter D said:


> Not even a residential load center? :blink:


Nope.


----------



## user4818

480sparky said:


> Nope.


I quite like the pre-punched holes in loadcenters. I'm glad the manufacturers don't see it your way. :thumbsup:


----------



## aricsavage

electro916 said:


> ..But then I could just envision a DIYer taking the panel cover off and running romex in the front and leaving the cover off.:yes:


seen that on a few main/range panels. gotta love old multifamilys with "handy" owners.


----------



## 480sparky

Peter D said:


> I quite like the pre-punched holes in loadcenters. I'm glad the manufacturers don't see it your way. :thumbsup:


I'd like them too if the holes were where I wanted them, and in the size I need them to be. But I truly hate trying to take out a 2" KO on service equipement and end up with a 2½" KO. :furious:


----------



## Bkessler

480sparky said:


> I'd like them too if the holes were where I wanted them, and in the size I need them to be. But I truly hate trying to take out a 2" KO on service equipement and end up with a 2½" KO. :furious:


I hate concentric knock outs most of the time, especially in pull boxes, resi, panels are not to bad, but commercial I think they suck.


----------



## TOOL_5150

resi panels are _usually_ flush mount. Having KO's is nice to have when adding a circuit.

~Matt


----------



## Rockyd

The problem with the cans is it was some numb-nuts, people hating, clod that designed the knock out patterns! Sure as hell wasn't an electrician!

If I were a panel designer, perhaps I'm make the holes line up at 7/8", or at 1 &5/8"(kind of like strut)rather than some punk hitting the top of the can with buck shot?

I don't care about the DIY guy, I want my work to be on the smart side


----------



## MDShunk

Rockyd said:


> If I were a panel designer, perhaps I'm make the holes line up at 7/8", or at 1 &5/8"(kind of like strut)rather than some punk hitting the top of the can with buck shot?


Some brands you can't even get two romex connectors side-by-side without having one go north and south, and the one next to it east and west.


----------



## user4818

MDShunk said:


> Some brands you can't even get two romex connectors side-by-side without having one go north and south, and the one next to it east and west.



Not a problem if you use black buttons.  The 2-screw NM connectors seem rather archaic to me, and I prefer not to use them, but oh well.

Edit - I realize that the black buttons are not feasible when retrofitting a new panel into an old that is recessed. I'm assuming that's what you're talking about?


----------



## 480sparky

MDShunk said:


> Some brands you can't even get two romex connectors side-by-side without having one go north and south, and the one next to it east and west.


 
Call me crazy, but I go NW-SE and NE-SW.


----------



## MDShunk

Peter D said:


> Not a problem if you use black buttons.  The 2-screw NM connectors seem rather archaic to me, and I prefer not to use them, but oh well.
> 
> Edit - I realize that the black buttons are not feasible when retrofitting a new panel into an old that is recessed. I'm assuming that's what you're talking about?


Even 2-screw MC cable connectors. 



480sparky said:


> Call me crazy, but I go NW-SE and NE-SW.


Completely insane!


----------



## user4818

MDShunk said:


> Even 2-screw MC cable connectors.


Well, in that case I prefer Saddle-grips or Snap2its.


----------



## MDShunk

Peter D said:


> Well, in that case I prefer Saddle-grips or Snap2its.


I do too, but I still find myself buying boxes of the traditional connectors for some reason. Habit, I guess.


----------



## TOOL_5150

Peter D said:


> Not a problem if you use black buttons.  The 2-screw NM connectors seem rather archaic to me, and I prefer not to use them, but oh well.
> 
> Edit - I realize that the black buttons are not feasible when retrofitting a new panel into an old that is recessed. I'm assuming that's what you're talking about?


I have replaced many panels that were recessed with black buttons, and their larger 3/4 brother. Actually easier than the 2screw connectors. you just start all the romexes in their holes, and basically the romex holds the panel up, then you just "walk" the panel up the romexes by rocking it side to side.

~Matt


----------



## tonywaiting

can you post a reference of the conduit spacing chart? like a code or something? I wonder where the source comes from. Thank you very much.


----------



## Malaking_TT

What? Why is conduit spacing per chart important? 1/2" conduit spacer for all pipes cause that's what I'll be using when I run the rack and I don't want to reach for several different spacers as I work.


----------



## rather_large_ben

I don't like concentrics on panels, discos, etc. in a commercial setting, sometimes I will drill a new hole for 3/4" even though there is a concentric right there to avoid a bonding bushing on 480V


----------

